# Girlfriend may have given me herpes.?



## xhayatox (May 30, 2011)

I have reposted this thread here.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/26215-how-am-i-victimizing-my-girlfriend.html


----------



## xhayatox (May 30, 2011)

......


----------



## Leah L (Jan 11, 2011)

I would think she is scared and then feeling she is being "blamed" is making her feel "victimized".

I can imagine you are feeling a lot of things right now, all understandable but who "did it" won't change anything. 

Even if she "did" give it to you, she may not have known she had it. 

I would drop that part of the issue and educate yourself, get her an appointment with a doctor asap, meet with a doc together, etc.

I'm sorry you are going through this, I'm sure it is a terrible shock but there is life after herpes. I have a guy friend who has it and his meds keep it under control, he even got married a few years ago to a gal that didn't have it. She loves him and for her that is what mattered. They are a very happy couple today.

Please keep in mind, herpes is "just" a virus, a mindless little creature so to speak. Unfortunately it does wreck some havoc on humans but it is not a punishment, it does not make you "bad" or "tainted", and you didn't "deserve" this, ok?

Please know after the shock wears off, this "huge" thing will become a small part of your life that you have to manage.

Best, Leah


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

More than likely she gave it to you, but also more than likely... she didn't know she had it. Such in the case of me, i have it, given to me by my wife... who didn't know she had it. Atleast according to her, and that's all i can go by. Unfortunately, you have to take her word on her not knowing. Its entirely possible that she knew, and kept it to herself with full knowledge that nothing positive would come out of her "going public" in regards to admiting she had a STD on your first date. 

Think about how that conversation would go, " I like long walks, holding hands, and btw... i have herpes!" You would be out of there. So she may think the only way to snag a good guy, is to keep a guy in the dark. I'm telling you to this day, my wife has never had a physial flare up, while i have. I get them less and less as the years go by, and usually only stress brings them out. Neither of us are on meds for it.  YOu guys can get through this, but it was definately a shocker to me!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow that's a hard punch in the gut.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Your girlfriend is 14. Expecting mature behaviour is unreasonable.

C


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------

